# Got a Fahaka



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

Finally came the time where i got a fahaka.

Little guy is 5", got him from badfish

he should be very fun to watch grow up, he already has been a character this past week i have had him.

Hes eating shrimp and apple snails, adjusting well.

Hes in a temporary 75g with a black ghost knife, tetras, zebra danios, and chinese algae eaters. Doing fine with all, sooo far.

Tonight he was having dinner and an un invited guest showed up. to the pictures!


































Eating



























BGK( Mr. Squiggles) comes to dine with the puffer(moses)


















A little knudge and he goes back in his corner.


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

that fahaka is amazing and so is your tank


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

sapir said:


> that fahaka is amazing and so is your tank


Thanks for the kind words! 
Its my brothers tank, and the fahaka will be in his own planted tank, hopefully with some tank mates, however long they may last.


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

very nice, thanx for sharing.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Nice!
I like Puffers...they are interesting fish!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Looks good man-
Never had any personal experience with these-But my LFS just got one that is about 3 inch in size for $50-I'm thinking about buying it and tossing it in my 500 gal..

Have you had personal experience with these in the past by chance?


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

AKSkirmish said:


> Looks good man-
> Never had any personal experience with these-But my LFS just got one that is about 3 inch in size for $50-I'm thinking about buying it and tossing it in my 500 gal..
> 
> Have you had personal experience with these in the past by chance?


Thanks AK!

I have never had any experience but i have read tons about them. THey are very personable fish and are known to develop a good character. I think putting one in your 500g would be awesome, they are quite aggressive but in that big of a tank it would be interesting to see them all living together. I say go for it.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

l2ob said:


> Looks good man-
> Never had any personal experience with these-But my LFS just got one that is about 3 inch in size for $50-I'm thinking about buying it and tossing it in my 500 gal..
> 
> Have you had personal experience with these in the past by chance?


Thanks AK!

I have never had any experience but i have read tons about them. THey are very personable fish and are known to develop a good character. I think putting one in your 500g would be awesome, they are quite aggressive but in that big of a tank it would be interesting to see them all living together. I say go for it.
[/quote]

Looks like I shall be doing some reading in the next few days myself...

I dont want to hijack your thread any more than I already have----Appreciate the info..

That guy looks like it has some nice coloration and thick-Is this typical of them....Whats a main diet for these guys though?


----------



## baddfish (Feb 7, 2003)

They'll eat snails, crawfish, crabs and shrimp. This guy also LOVES night crawlers. Im very surprised he's doing fine with the other fish. While in my tank, he's eating a load of young convict cichlids as well as a few younger catfish. Yup! He's NO picky eater.


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> Never had any personal experience with these-But my LFS just got one that is about 3 inch in size for $50-I'm thinking about buying it and tossing it in my 500 gal..


I'd try it as long as you don't have any prize fish in the 500. Fahakas can't be trusted with tankmates.
I was fairly successful keeping one with tankmates mainly because i never fed him live (except crayfish) and kept him well fed. But he still managed to kill a few tankmates (Texas, convict).
They're one of my fav. fish that I've kept though. Very personable.


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

AK is hijacking BOOO AK BOO! hahaha that would be very nice, just do your research aren't most puffers brackish? or is it they prefer brackish? I am not familiar with this particular type, but have experiance with the small figure 8 brackish guys...


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

redbellyman21 said:


> AK is hijacking BOOO AK BOO! hahaha that would be very nice, just do your research aren't most puffers brackish? or is it they prefer brackish? I am not familiar with this particular type, but have experiance with the small figure 8 brackish guys...


There is loads and loads of information on them all over the internet and even here. These are all freshwater if im not mistaken. They grow farely large, to 18" so they are in need of a large tank eventually. I have him in a 75 for now which will be able to handle his size for a while till i upgrade in the future.


----------



## sick fish man (Mar 21, 2006)

can a fahaka live in a 29 gal.?


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

sick fish man said:


> can a fahaka live in a 29 gal.?


is the tank 18 inches wide?
No
So no it wont, because they grow to 18", and if you get a small one like 2-5" it will outgrow it in 2months tops, they grow very quick given the right conditions. 75gallon is the smallest recommended to grow them out in, they need room and anything else is just not sufficient.

You can look into smaller puffers like dwarf puffer that are like 1", or even the figure 8 or green spotted which are brackish i believe.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

redbellyman21 said:


> AK is hijacking BOOO AK BOO! hahaha that would be very nice, just do your research aren't most puffers brackish? or is it they prefer brackish? I am not familiar with this particular type, but have experiance with the small figure 8 brackish guys...


Fahaka are pure freshwater. They like the water to be fairly hard and a 6.8-7.2 pH will be best for them.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

The Fahaka is my favorite puffer by far.
Very nice fish!

That Ghost Knife has one hell of an appetite too!


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

nice fish and tank. /wishes i had a fakha too.


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

Doktordet said:


> nice fish and tank. /wishes i had a fakha too.


thank you

i wished i had one for many years and when i found one close, i couldnt refuse!


----------

